

My first Android app after a year - rajeevk
http://blog.avabodh.com/2012/12/my-first-android-app-after-year.html

======
hayksaakian
Interesting. A couple of years ago any new app would see a huge boost on the
first few days due to being on the latest/new app list. Now that Google
expanded their lists, new apps lose visibility.

------
damniatx
don't you think that was a small number ?

~~~
pooriaazimi
From his/her post:

> _The total number of downloads are not much. But this is not bad at all if I
> consider the fact that this is my first app, total time I spent to develop
> this app and features provided by this app._

